# renewing a RSA Visitor Section 11 (1) (B) (ii)



## teisa (Jul 25, 2016)

Can anyone help me regarding the VFS online application for renewing my families visa...I have many questions and I am afraid I am filling it out wrong....Also, I just had a baby a month ago and we have to hand in our passports for renewal on Friday, but we will just receive the baby's passport a day or so ahead....somebody told me the baby needs a visitor visa before but there is no time for this...any insight?


----------



## teisa (Jul 25, 2016)

I need to know in the Visa section: Do we put the current visa first? The way it is listed is very confusing...I put my last visa and then listed my current visa in the second section.

I also need to know when they ask: Visa no (number) where is this found? is it the referance number? or the control number? or the barcode number?

also what is the corporate visa no?


----------

